# Extending no visa entry past 30 days.



## RomanT (Mar 30, 2021)

Coming from Europe to Philippines (Manila) no visa required - only allowed 30 days stay.

How can i extend my stay?

Where i apply and how much it cost?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

When you arrive in the terminal you can extend for another 29 days, cost used to be around 2,500 pesos
Alternatively you can extend in a BI office a few weeks later.
Enjoy and welcome to the forum.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

As BigPearl said, if you have the time, you can request an additional 29 days (59 days total) right there at the airport when you arrive.
Just let the Immigration Officer know when you hand them your passport and they'll probably transfer you to an office there to process the extension.

Once you're already in the Philippines, you can extend for an additional 29 days on top of your 30 day visa-free entry at just about any Immigration Office.
Looks to cost p3030 now: Visa Waiver

Good luck!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Exttensions of such visa can be done totaly three YEARS  max.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, extended at the airport a few times but you will need a spare hour, pesos, no credit cards or foreign dollars no different to any Bi office here even though an ACR card is 50 US bucks that has to be paid in pesos and they will always check the current exchange rate, remember being held up for an hour or more because their computers were down to get the latest exchange rates.
Why not simply say an ACR fee is 2,500 + 500 express lane fee,,,,,, golly, 50 US bucks is now like 3,000 pesos. Perhaps immi are smarter than Economists.

Not that I have been out of this country for near 3 years I simply visit my local immi office 40 minutes away and I'm usually the only one there. (Poro Point La Union) 5 to 10 minutes done and dusted unless their antiquated system dies.

I suppose Roman that it depends on your location (base) and length of stay.
Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## RomanT (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you for fast response. What if i want to stay 6 months, how much will it cost me for extensions and a cards?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

RomanT said:


> Thank you for fast response. What if i want to stay 6 months, how much will it cost me for extensions and a cards?


Long stay visitors visa LSVVE


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

It appears to be p500 per month to extend your visa-free entry plus fees: Extension of Authorized Stay Beyond 59 days


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

If I understand correct "tourist visa" dont need ACR-card isnt needed. But can perhaps make foreigner get bank acount approved


HondaGuy said:


> It appears to be p500 per month to extend your visa-free entry plus fees: Extension of Authorized Stay Beyond 59 days


 Isnt it more like level 2500pesos total for TWO months?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

2,830 pesos per 2 months but then on occasion other costs get thrown in aside from the ACR 1 card at 4 months, (from memory another 1 or 2 K at 6 or 8 months) another 50 US bucks plus the proverbial express lane fee/s
Still inexpensive to live here. Like
Lunkan if you stay here for an extended period then you need an ACR 1 card and fees, for me it's @ the 4 month mark.
Annually I think P 22 to 24 K but if some one is that tight then this is the wrong country.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Lunkan said:


> Isnt it more like level 2500pesos total for TWO months?


p4900 + some ACR fees. If you take a look at the link I included from the Immigration website in my Post #8, they break it down there.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> When you arrive in the terminal you can extend for another 29 days....
> Cheers, Steve.


Will I be able to do this at Cebu Airport?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I am not sure about Cebu but if not simply avail the 30 day option then go to immi a week or two before your 30 days are up and extend.They advise 2 weeks prior. See if 

A review of my receipts from immi. Actual costs for the last 12 months.

Nov/Dec 2021. 2,830.00
Jan/Feb 2022. 3,140.00
Mar/Apr 2022 2,830.00
May/Jun 2022 2,830.00
Jul/Aug 2022 2,830.00
Sep/Oct 2022 6,116.00 includes ACR 2,786.00 + express lane fee 500.00
Nov/Dec 2022 2830.00

These are my official receipts from immi and what I pay every 2 months. Exactly the same as the prior 18 months. So 20,616.00 per 12 months.
Ask Cebu immi if you can get a 6 month visa, saves visits. I can only do that in Manila 6 hours away and from memory you can only do a 6 month extension twice in 3 years.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Appart from travel and time there's no financial benefit in getting the 6 months visa, iI seem to recall itcwas slightly more expensive than 3x2 months.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Depends where you are Gary and the immi offices ability to process. Time, travel, fuel and related costs come into the equation.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Depends where you are Gary and the immi offices ability to process. Time, travel, fuel and related costs come into the equation.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


At one time Davao would only issue 6 month visa to foreigners married to filipinos.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

some Interesting as all my chats with immi had nothing to do with married but what the immi office could process and little more. As said, ask your local immi office.
6 month visas from my reckoning/research/questions are only granted in Manila but possibly Cebu, don't live there so not sure. A question Gary,why bother with a 6 month visa if you have a Pinay wife and can avail Balakbayan privalige or a simple 13A.
Some of us don't have that luxury/wayout.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Ask Cebu immi if you can get a 6 month visa, saves visits. I can only do that in Manila 6 hours away and from memory you can only do a 6 month extension twice in 3 years.
> Cheers, Steve.


Thanks for all that info, will ask them at immi on arrival @Ceb if I can extend right there at the airport. Although the visit to a mall at the BI is painless, I did it once before in Iloilo.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> some Interesting as all my chats with immi had nothing to do with married but what the immi office could process and little more. As said, ask your local immi office.
> 6 month visas from my reckoning/research/questions are only granted in Manila but possibly Cebu, don't live there so not sure. A question Gary,why bother with a 6 month visa if you have a Pinay wife and can avail Balakbayan privalige or a simple 13A.
> Some of us don't have that luxury/wayout.
> 
> ...


I don't as I go the balikbayan route. Just trying to make useful conversation. And Davao do 6 months so Cebu most likely do.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Probably do Gary but you refer to blow ins married to Filipinas. Point is married or not a foreigner can avail a 6 month visa in the right office or simply every 2 months as I have done for many years in the wrong office. For the few pesos no matter your visa as they all seem aligned with fees charged.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Kalbo832 (7 mo ago)

My first visa extension was in September to get me to 59 days the visa was 2030 pesos + 1000 for the express lane fee in Bacolod. Just renewed again last week for another 59 days it was 6731, that includes 2931 for the ACR card. You are supposed to get an ACR card once your stay goes past the 59 day period.


----------



## Shaneo85 (2 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> Yep, extended at the airport a few times but you will need a spare hour, pesos, no credit cards or foreign dollars no different to any Bi office here even though an ACR card is 50 US bucks that has to be paid in pesos.


Hi Steve, apologies, not an expat, however, stumbled across this very useful info in research for a trip my wife (non-filipina) and I have in Jan. Predicament being, arrival Ceb Jan 20th 21:30pm and leaving country Feb 19th 14:30pm, technically speaking could be "More than 30 days stay" due the 2.5hrs prior to midnight (If arrival+departure days are actually counted) Do you think based on your knowledge / experience they'll make a fuss over such a negligible time-frame, or subsequently on departure the following month if deemed "Overstay"? Have even considered waiting airside of immigration for the 2 hours before clearing but don't want bags left uncollected on carousel either

Shane.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Just keep p1000 each for your 1 day overstay fine, at the airport Immigration ?

(Assuming you do actually overstay)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Shaneo, no idea as I've never been in that situation, do you want to take the risk?
I have done a few 5 week trips and always extend my visa on arrival in NAIA. or longer trips extend in my local immi. office.
It will cost around 80 bucks each to extend on arrival or as Graham said hold some pesos in case they fine you and if he is right then that's under 30 bucks each.

Good luck with your trip.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I will add... do be polite though, as the Immigration person is free to send you back to the BI in Manila, to 'regularise' your status...should they have gotten out the wrong side of bed that day. 🥴


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

So true Graham and matters little the country or beast, the dog with the wagging tail that bites you when you pat it.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

But if Shane extends, then will he have to change his plane ticket dates?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> But if Shane extends, then will he have to change his plane ticket dates?


See where you are coming from Mark but extending his visa doesn't mean changing flights, they are booked and he is simply covering his derriere for time and potential embarrassment, delayed from flight etc. 

So yes perhaps change the departure to one day back? Usually 50 bucks depending on ticket and airline if already booked.

OMO. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Shaneo85 (2 mo ago)

I would amend flights by 1 day to not worry about all this if it weren't for a budget flights web engine booking with no flex or change available in sale price, additionally it's a short transit through Manila from Coron to get out (2h50m) to change terminal, clear security and get through immigration, that's a task in itself.

So long as I can successfully get into the country without issue (Airline check-in first flight + Cebu immigration gate) I'll happily go to BI office to extend. Confused though if extension is only for travellers already having an actual visa or also applicable to visa free 30 day travellers... Ohh and safe to say I'll be polite as always with terminal & immigration staff, attitude has got me no where in life to date


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Understand what you say Shaneo but simply remember that you get a 30 day visa and beyond that you need to pay the fees and extend to make you a legal stayer.

I have been in and out of NAIA. dozens of times over the last 12 + years and never a problem nor delays, as for Cebu? Never flown in there so others might/could advise with regards to difficulties.

Perhaps as Graham suggested, keep a few thousand Pesos in your wallet (80 bucks) and run the gauntlet, check in when the gates open and see what happens but I'm sure all are/will be interested in your outcome next February, keep us posted and enjoy your trip.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Simply put... anyone (foreigner) who has legally entered the country, should be able to apply for an extension of stay, before their initial entry visa or 30 day visa waiver expires, and be granted it.  

Main obstacle is getting into the country. Staying here longer, not so much so.


----------



## Shaneo85 (2 mo ago)

Thanks guys for the tips!
For peace of mind I may also buy a couple of cheap throw away tickets MNL > Kota Kinabalu to show outbound ticket inside 30 days to ensure hassle free entry and get the extension while there if my inbound stamp is not marked post midnight.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Graham, good points.
I will point out to Shaneo that simply because your entry flight date and exit flight dates mean nothing, you have an exit ticket and nothing else needed, push comes to shove? Simply tell immi that you are both flying to Singapore or Hong Kong in a week or two but haven't booked your tickets yet or may extend.

I think the point here is you have an exit flight and they will let you on the flight to here, as for exiting? Overstaying even for 1 or 2 days could be picked up/noticed by immi. and fines and delays. Who knows, I think one time I was one day over some 10 years ago and no one batted an eyelid but Governments and immi have changed big time over those years and much better and observant now.
I have been back here since the pandemic in 2020, arrived in mid March and was going back to work in Oz late July,,,,, never happened and I'm still here, retirement rang its bell and this time I listened. My ticket price was refunded as all airlines stopped flights, 2 + years on I am here without a return ticket and simply front up at immi every 2 months.

My opinion? Suck it and see how you go.
As for throw away tickets I hear where you are coming from but more expensive than the fines immi might hit you with.
Simply get to the check in and immi as the first person in, don't come late and give yourself plenty of time.

OMO. 

Cheers Steve.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

When I arrived at Cebu last month they did not check for onward tickets. My guess is that they just use this for "questionable" visitors and they don't actually check most tourists, especially from Western Europe and North America. 

I asked Immigration at the airport if I could get a 29 day extension and he referred me to their office at the J Center in Cebu. Mind you there was a fairly long line of people so he may not have wanted to delay everyone. I was going onward to Surigao the next day so just did the extension there, no issues and 3,030 PHP which includes the express fee. Anything beyond 59 days required an ACR-I card.

Personally I would get an extension, you never know what could delay you and then you would be covered.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tanstaafl said:


> When I arrived at Cebu last month they did not check for onward tickets. My guess is that they just use this for "questionable" visitors and they don't actually check most tourists, especially from Western Europe and North America.
> 
> I asked Immigration at the airport if I could get a 29 day extension and he referred me to their office at the J Center in Cebu. Mind you there was a fairly long line of people so he may not have wanted to delay everyone. I was going onward to Surigao the next day so just did the extension there, no issues and 3,030 PHP which includes the express fee. Anything beyond 59 days required an ACR-I card.
> 
> Personally I would get an extension, you never know what could delay you and then you would be covered.


I can only assume you had an onward ticket as all my readings and experience are that the airline you fly with won't let you on the plane to depart as they are responsible for exit tickets and not immi and the airline pick up the return flight costs, no return ticket? You won't get on the plane unless you are a 13a, SRRV, SiRV or a diplomat or a PH. national not requiring an exit ticket, tourists/visitors need an exit ticket.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Shaneo85 (2 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> the airline you fly with won't let you on the plane to depart as they are responsible for exit tickets and not immi and the airline pick up the return flight costs


This was my other thought on the throw away ticket, or at least a plan to be able to quickly buy a throw away ticket at check-in if Airline took issue with the few hours excess to 30 days, called it 31 and didn't permit me to fly first leg without a better onward date.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

You miss my point, you have an exit ticket and all else matters little. 30 days or 3 years. Go back to the start of your ask and with what Graham and I offered. Read well. Obviously cheaper to pay any overstay fines if they pick up on one day, stop over thinking and enjoy your holiday.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> You miss my point, you have an exit ticket and all else matters little. 30 days or 3 years. Go back to the start of your ask and with what Graham and I offered. Read well. Obviously cheaper to pay any overstay fines if they pick up on one day, stop over thinking and enjoy your holiday.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Pre covid they didn't specify the date of the onward/ return/ ticket. Post covid they now specify within 30 days of your arrival. Likewise UK passport holders did not have an expiry limit, now it is set at 6 months.


----------

